# Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar








*Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen!
 Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!​*
*Ein Lob an den Verband Hessischer Fischer!!!*

Dass in Hessen eine neue Fischereiverordnung anstand und da geplant war, wie in Bayern, Saarland oder Schleswig Holstein einen Abknüppelparagraphen einzuführen, darüber haben wir genauso berichtet wie über die Bemühungen des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer, diesen Abknüppelparagraphen in Hessen aktiv zu verhindern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320903

Schon damals gefiel mir der Satz der Hessenfischer, mit dem sie klar machten, welcher Unfug ein Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern, Saarland und Schleswig Holstein aus "Tierschutzgründen" ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Satz find ich persönlich besonders gelungen, weil er richtig klar macht, was Sache ist:
> 
> 
> > Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, *die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms*.


-----------------------------------------------------​
Nun ist die neue Verordnung veröffentlicht im Gesetz-und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Hessen und tritt damit in Kraft.

Sicher ist es nicht so, dass man mit allen Regelungen zufrieden sein kann, das wissen auch die Verbandler der Hessenfischer.

*Dennoch hier mein ausdrückliches Lob an den Verband Hessischer Fischer!!*

Unter einer schwarz-grünen Regierung mit einer grünen Ministerin so viel rauszuholen im Sinne der Angler wie der bewirtschaftenden Vereine, das zeigt doch, dass zumindest einige im VHF noch nicht vergessen haben, dass sie zuerst für Angler da zu sein haben.

*Chapeau!!*

-----------------------------------------------------

*Im Einzelnen - Bewirtschaftung*​
Aland, Gründling und Schmerle sind komplett raus aus allen Listen §1/§2 (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc.). Besonders beim Aland ärgerlich, aber danach in §8 tauchen die 3 wieder auf als möglicher Besatz?

Barbe hat keine Schonzeit mehr

Hecht mit 50 cm Schonmaß bleibt – leider kein Entnahmefenster

Zander hat keine Schonzeit mehr – 50 cm Maß

Das Entnahmefenster der Forelle findet man zwischen §1 und §2 als Einfügung

Die Artenliste nur für Stillwasserbesatz ist erweitert.

*Im Einzelnen - Angeln, Abknüppelgebot*​
Die gewünschte Formulierung der Hessenfischer beim § 10, bei dem es ums oben angesprochene Abknüppelgebot geht, wurde nun so übernommen und damit* GIBT ES IN HESSEN KEIN ABKNÜPPELGEBOT!!!*

So sah der ursprüngliche Text von Minister und Behörden aus:
_  „*Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches nach dem Fang ist verboten.* Das gilt nicht für Fische, die einem Fangverbot nach § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 Satz1 oder (in) einem nach  §  39  des  Hessischen  Fischereigesetzes  ausgewiesenen  Schonbezirk  unterliegen“ _
gegen den der Verband Hessischer Fischer erfolgreich kämpfte und seinen Text durchsetzen konnte:
_*„§10 (3)  
Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.“*_

Das beschreibt nur das, was eh schon im Tierschutzgesetz steht (vernünftiger Grund), ohne wie in Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und dem Saarland die Angler weiter einzuschränken.

Ganz sparen wollte sich die Politik diesen Paragraphen wohl dennoch nicht.

Auch wenn er so sinnvoll ist, wie wie wenn in einem Paragraphen für den Straßenverkehr festgeschrieben werden würde, dass man die Straße nur überqueren darf, wenn sie frei ist .... 

-----------------------------------------------------​
Während die Verbände in Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und Saarland beim Thema Abknüppelgebot in Gesetzen und Verordnungen in ihren Ländern komplett versagten - das Saarland mit Präsi Schneiderlöchner sogar (dafür??) noch 80% der Fischereiabgabe ohne Projektnennung gesetzlich festgeschrieben bekam (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641) - hat hier der Verband Hessischer Fischer unter seinem Präsident Däschler für Angler und das Angeln deutlich mehr erreicht.

Auch wenn in Hessen verbandsseitig durchaus noch sehr viel Luft nach oben ist (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040) haben sie hier definitiv einen guten Job für Angler und das Angeln gemacht.

*Ich freue mich ausserordentlich, hier einen Verband für guten Einsatz für Angler und Angeln und den daraus resultierenden Erfolg auch einmal ausdrücklich loben zu dürfen!*

Da capo, Hessenfischer, Chapeau!!!!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## racoon (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Anhebung des Schonmaßes für Zander, gleichzeitig Wegfall Schonzeit ? Das kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein, oder etwa doch ? Ist das Ganze schon amtlich?

Edit - hab es gefunden. GVBL 2016 Nr20 ist es

Das wird der Niedergang des Zanders sein, da jetzt die Böcke ungestraft vom Nest genommen werden dürfen.


----------



## feko (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Guden....
somit wird der Zander jetzt als Gebietsfremd und oder invasiv eingestuft und darf über 50 cm nicht mehr released werden entnehme ich an?
vg


----------



## Nordan (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Bis auf die schlechte Nachricht für die Zander klingt das so,
dass ein Umzug vom Saarland nach Hessen garnicht so übel wäre|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Das mit dem Zander versteh ich auch nicht.

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob in Hessen die Bewirtschafter auch über das gesetzliche hinaus Schonzeiten/maße erlassen können...

Das ist aber nur mal die Bewirtschafterseite.

Viel wichtiger ist da die Abwendung des Abknüppelgebotes gewesen, *die alle Angler grundsätzlich betroffen hätte...*

Ich freue mich richtig, dass hier ein positives Gegenbeispiel gesetzt wird zu den Versagern in Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und aktuellst im Saarland, und dass ich dafür einen Verband lobben kann...


Ich würde gerne noch viel mehr loben, leider sind so gute Nachrichten so selten....


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



feko schrieb:


> Guden....
> somit wird der Zander jetzt als Gebietsfremd und oder invasiv eingestuft und darf über 50 cm nicht mehr released werden entnehme ich an?
> vg



Sehe ich nicht so, gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen garnichtmehr zurückgesetzt werden. Bekommen demzufolge auch kein Mindesmaß.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _*„10 (3)
> Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.“*_


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen garnichtmehr zurückgesetzt werden. Bekommen demzufolge auch kein Mindesmaß.


Seh ich auch so...


----------



## PAFischer (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang _ohne vernünftigen Grund _ist verboten. Gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.“[/COLOR][/B][/I]



Vielleicht bin ich einfach im Paragraphendeutsch nicht firm genug, aber ich sehe in der Änderung des Textes keine Änderung des Sinns. Auch hier ist doch wieder das Gebot alles Totschlagen, da zurücksetzen verboten. Hier ist doch wieder die Definition "vernünftiger Grund". Was wird denn als "vernünftiger Grund" anerkannt? 
Alleine bei dem Begriff drehen sich mir sämtliche Zehennägel auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Vergleiche nochmal ursprünglichen Entwurf und den jetzigen:
Nach dem ursprünglichen Entwurf hättest Du ALLES ABKNÜPPELN MÜSSEN, auch wenn Du einen vernünftigen Grund zum zurücksetzen gehabt hättest!

Jetzt kannst Du zurücksetzen, ausser es kann Dir bewiesen werden, Du würdest es ohne vernünftigen Grund tun.

Das ist FUNDAMENTAL anders..




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So sah der ursprüngliche Text von Minister und Behörden aus:
> _  „*Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches nach dem Fang ist verboten.* Das gilt nicht für Fische, die einem Fangverbot nach § 1 oder § 2 Abs. 1 Satz1 oder (in) einem nach  §  39  des  Hessischen  Fischereigesetzes  ausgewiesenen  Schonbezirk  unterliegen“ _
> gegen den der Verband Hessischer Fischer erfolgreich kämpfte und seinen Text durchsetzen konnte:
> _*„§10 (3)
> ...


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Ich finde durch die Sache mit dem Vernünftigen Grund hat man einen großen Handlungsspielraum.

 Ich finde es vernünftig den Meterhecht zurückzusetzen, weil er wichtig ist für den Bestand.
 Ich finde es vernünftig einen 30Pfund Karpfen zurückzusetzen, weil wir nur ein 2Pers. Haushalt sind und ihn deshalb nicht verwerten können.
 Usw.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist FUNDAMENTAL anders..


Das ist richtig.
Und es ist positiv.


Es zeigt aber leider auch, über welche Brotkrümel wir uns als Angler mittlerweile freuen müssen. |evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Da hast Du leider auch recht.

Aber besser als es die anglerfeindlichen Verbände in Bayern, Saarland und Schleswig Holstein hinbekommen haben, ist es allemal.

Und wenn dann Verbandler wie die Hessenfischer aber wenigstens das mal hinkriegen, MUSS man die auch loben dafür!!


----------



## PAFischer (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Ahhh...jetzt ist der Knoten geplatzt.

ich habe das so gelesen.
Dass das Zurücksetzen NACH DEM FANG OHNE VERNÜFNTIGEN GRUND verboten ist. Obwohl das bei näherer Betrachtung auch überhaupt keinen Sinn gemacht hätte.

Sorry....zu wenig Kaffee heute |uhoh:


----------



## Rheinangler (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich nicht besonders über die Info freuen. Für mich bleibt das Glas weiterhin mehr als nur halb leer. 

....einerseits ist es grundsätzlich natürlich positiv, dass ein Verband versucht völligen politischen Schwachsinn zu verhindern.

....andererseits ist auch das jetzige Ergebnis aus meiner Sicht immer noch eine Lachnummer und Kuhhandel. Es ist schlimm, dass sogenannte Naturschützer in Deutschland nach wie vor ein töten von gefangenen Fischen als Regel festlegen, von der nur mit einem vernünftigem Grund abgewichen werden darf. 

Die entscheidende Frage hier bleibt: 
WER entscheidet verbindlich und rechtssicher, was ein vernünftiger Grund dafür ist. Wer glaubt, dass der einzelne Angler das rechtssicher (!!!) für sich entscheiden kann, ist auf dem Holzweg. Never - ever. Wir werden uns weiterhin in einer (kriminellen) Grauzone bewegen.

Reicht es aus, dass meine Kühltruhe nicht groß genug ist für den 115cm Hecht oder 30Pfd. Karpfen??? Ich glaube nicht daran - die Hater werden solange keine Ruhe geben, bis z.B. das Trophäenfischen (z.B. Karpfen / Waller) durch Gesetze nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Befürchtung: 
Das Ziel dieser Reglementierungen ist es, mittelfristig den Angelsport in Deutschland derart mit Beschränkungen zu belegen, dass dieses naturnahe Hobby ausstirbt. 

Das haben die Verbände noch nicht ausreichend erkannt. Gib den Gegnern den kleinen Finger und schon ziehen sie uns ins Verderben. 

Die politische Macht der deutschen Anglerschaft wird nicht mobilisiert, die Öffentlichkeit nicht über derartige Schwachsinnsgesetze durch die Medien informiert. 

Warum scheuen sich die Verbände, durch gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbys in den Vordergrund zu stellen. 

Wir wollen eben nicht per Gesetz dazu genötigt werden, alle maßigen Fische (ohne vorhandenen vernünftigen Gegengrund) töten zu müssen. Die Alternative wäre, nicht mehr angeln zu fahren, wenn noch Fisch in der Truhe ist - auch das wollen wir nicht, da der Angelsport eben mehr ist als nur Fische zu killen / zu fangen.

In den Niederlanden ist sowas völlig undenkbar, auch in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung - Catch and release gehört dort zum guten Ton. Angler, die nur für den Pott angeln, werden dort schräg angeschaut. 

Mit nachdenklichen Grüßen...

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Befürchtung:
> Das Ziel dieser Reglementierungen ist es, mittelfristig den Angelsport in Deutschland derart mit Beschränkungen zu belegen, dass dieses naturnahe Hobby ausstirbt.
> 
> Das haben die Verbände noch nicht ausreichend erkannt. Gib den Gegnern den kleinen Finger und schon ziehen sie uns ins Verderben.


Du hast nicht unrecht.

Dennoch bleibt es dabei:
Es ist das erste Mal, dass hier ein Verband einen solchen konkreten Versuch gestoppt hat.

Es hätte auch wieder wie in Bayern, Saarland oder S-H laufen können, wo die Verbände aus Unfähigkeit, Anglerfeindlichkeit oder Berechnung Abknüppelgebote zugelassen haben.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Warum scheuen sich die Verbände, durch gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbys in den Vordergrund zu stellen.
> 
> Wir wollen eben nicht per Gesetz dazu genötigt werden, alle maßigen Fische (ohne vorhandenen vernünftigen Gegengrund) töten zu müssen. Die Alternative wäre, nicht mehr angeln zu fahren, wenn noch Fisch in der Truhe ist - auch das wollen wir nicht, da der Angelsport eben mehr ist als nur Fische zu killen / zu fangen.


Das, unter anderem, wird auch Schwerpunkt meines Wahlprüfsteines sein zur Bundestagswahl 2017, da ja auch hier bislang alle Verbände immer versagt haben....


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Die entscheidende Frage hier bleibt:
> WER entscheidet verbindlich und rechtssicher, was ein vernünftiger Grund dafür ist. .....



Da es sich um einen unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff handelt, wird durch entsprechende Verfahren die Rechtsprechung diesen Raum ausfüllen müssen. Das entscheidet im Endeffekt im konkreten Fall also der zuständige Richter!

Dessen Entscheidungsfindung ist natürlich durch anderweitige Entscheidungen in der Rechtsprechung, Literaturmeinungen oder überhaupt Rechtsauffassungen etc beinflussbar.

Und darin zeigt sich der Vorteil, dass hier von einem der Auslegung zugänglichen Begriff des "vernünftigen Grundes" gesprochen wird und nicht von einer feststehenden Abknüppelverpflichtung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Warum scheuen sich die Verbände, durch gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die positiven Seiten unseres Hobbys in den Vordergrund zu stellen.


 
Warum? 

Solange die Mehrheit der organisierten da nicht laut und deutlich Tacheles Richtung Verbände redet,fühlen sich diese doch in ihrer Ansicht bestätigt..erst recht,wenn die Gedankentechnisch eh von gestern sind oder per Abgabenumlage quasi von der Politik gekauft werden können

Gabs für den Mist im Saarland einen kollektiven Aufschrei?

B-Ws Führungselite liess sich im Landtag vorführen..und?

Gabs irgendwelche personelle Konsequenzen?

Dem dt.Angelmichel gehts anscheinend noch zu gut.Der wacht erst auf,wenn der Zug endgültig abgefahren ist.

So rel.klein der Erfolg in Hessen auch ist,es ist immerhin ein kleiner Sieg und auch Zeichen dafür,das es in einigen wenigen Verbänden noch Leute mit Sachverstand gibt..

Preistechnisch sicher keine Goldmedaille aber nach dem sonst so gewohnten Schei$$ doch Bronze in der schwer vernachlässigten Randsportart dt.Angelverbände..der effektiven Lobbyarbeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So rel.klein der Erfolg in Hessen auch ist,es ist immerhin ein kleiner Sieg und auch Zeichen dafür,das es in einigen wenigen Verbänden noch Leute mit Sachverstand gibt..
> 
> Preistechnisch sicher keine Goldmedaille aber nach dem sonst so gewohnten Schei$$ doch Bronze in der schwer vernachlässigten Randsportart dt.Angelverbände..der effektiven Lobbyarbeit


Gut formuliert - unterschreib ich so..


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage hier bleibt:
> WER entscheidet verbindlich und rechtssicher, was ein vernünftiger Grund dafür ist.


Jeder einzelne Richter nin jedem einzeln Fall neu unter Berücksichtigung der jeweils einzelnen Landesfischreigesetze.
Bis mal irgendein Fall ganz oben landet und das BGH eine Definition des "vernünftigen Grundes" ausspricht.
Das würde endgültige Rechtssicherheit bringen
viell. viele Einzelurteile als falsch darstellen
evtl. einige Landesfischereigesetze, bzw. deren bisherige Auslegungen als nichtig hinstellen
...allerdings auch total nach Hinten losgehen. 

Ein anderer Weg wäre, bei einer Reform des TierSchG Fische aus diesem Paragraphen auszuklammern,
das wäre besser und richtig(!),
dürfte jedoch recht unrealistisch sein.

Dein lausiges Gefühl und die Unzufriedenheit wird bestehen bleiben und deine Befürchtung


Rheinangler schrieb:


> Das Ziel dieser Reglementierungen ist es, mittelfristig den Angelsport  in Deutschland derart mit Beschränkungen zu belegen, dass dieses  naturnahe Hobby ausstirbt.


wird exakt genauso von Peta als Strategie & Ziel benannt.

Willkommen in der deutschen Angler-Realität,
...die -wie Ruhrfischer richtig sagt- keine Sau interessiert.


----------



## Kamillio (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergleiche nochmal ursprünglichen Entwurf und den jetzigen:
> Nach dem ursprünglichen Entwurf hättest Du ALLES ABKNÜPPELN MÜSSEN, auch wenn Du einen vernünftigen Grund zum zurücksetzen gehabt hättest!
> 
> Jetzt kannst Du zurücksetzen, ausser es kann Dir bewiesen werden, Du würdest es ohne vernünftigen Grund tun.



Ich befürchte es ist genau anders herum.
Die standard Variante ist abknüppeln, wenn man nicht abknüppelt, dann muss man einen Grund nachweisen können.
Wenn die Spin*** von P*** also jemanden Anzeigen wird der Nachweisen müssen, warum er den Fisch wieder hat schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

In  Deutschland muss immer noch der Staatsanwalt Dir (bzw. dem Richter) Deine Schuld beweisen, und nicht Du Deine Unschuld.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In  Deutschland muss immer noch der Staatsanwalt Dir (bzw. dem Richter) Deine Schuld beweisen, und nicht Du Deine Unschuld.



So sollte es normalerweise sein!


----------



## KnispelJoe (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Alte Verordnung Schonzeiten:
> Hecht: 01.02.-15.04
> Zander: 15.03-31.05.
> 
> ...



In so einem Fall verlagert sich die Zanderschonzeit einfach in die  Hechtschonzeit. Beide Zeiträume belaufen sich auf 10 Wochen. Die  Schonzeit für den Zander würde somit zwar 6 Wocher früher beginnen, aber  auch 6 Wochen früher enden...

Gibt es hinsichtlich dieser  Änderung überhaupt einen "vernünftigen" Grund? Eigentlich widerspricht  doch die Regelung dem Verhalten des Zanders als Nestpfleger, da die  Angelei während der Laich- und Brutzeit die Fortpflanzung negativ  beeinträchtigen würde. Beim Hecht hingegen, welcher keine Nest- oder  Brutpflege betreibt, wären die Auswirkungen viellleicht nicht so groß!?  Aber wenn ich einen "Zanderbock" von seinem Nest fange, besteht doch  höchste Gefahr für das Nest, welches dann anderen Räubern zum Opfer  fallen kann oder vielleicht vorher schon durch einen Flossenschlag des  "Zanderbocks" beim Anbiss zerstört wird.
#d


----------



## Ollie88 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



KnispelJoe schrieb:


> In so einem Fall verlagert sich die Zanderschonzeit einfach in die  Hechtschonzeit. Beide Zeiträume belaufen sich auf 10 Wochen. Die  Schonzeit für den Zander würde somit zwar 6 Wocher früher beginnen, aber  auch 6 Wochen früher enden...
> 
> Gibt es hinsichtlich dieser  Änderung überhaupt einen "vernünftigen" Grund? Eigentlich widerspricht  doch die Regelung dem Verhalten des Zanders als Nestpfleger, da die  Angelei während der Laich- und Brutzeit die Fortpflanzung negativ  beeinträchtigen würde. Beim Hecht hingegen, welcher keine Nest- oder  Brutpflege betreibt, wären die Auswirkungen viellleicht nicht so groß!?  Aber wenn ich einen "Zanderbock" von seinem Nest fange, besteht doch  höchste Gefahr für das Nest, welches dann anderen Räubern zum Opfer  fallen kann oder vielleicht vorher schon durch einen Flossenschlag des  "Zanderbocks" beim Anbiss zerstört wird.
> #d





Eben...das ist mit der Aufhebung Zanderschonzeit ist so ziemlich das hirnrissigste was ich je gehört habe. Der Zander attackiert nämlich alles was sich auch nur in der Nähe seines Nestes befindet. Zudem kann es sein, dass der kämpfende Fische mit einem Schwanzschlag, das ganze Nest zerstörte. Somit wäre eine ganze Zandergeneration dahin.
Hier ist den Damen und Herren wohl die Bedeutung des Zanders zur Eindämmung der Grundelplage entgangen. Gerade der Zander wird dann nämlich nur zu gerne von den Anglern mitgenommen, die sonst noch nie einen gefangen haben (ist ja nun erlaubt und man muss kein schlechtes Gewissen haben). Einen Zander im Frühjahr zu einem Aggressionsbiss zu verleiten, ist fast schon einfacher, als in einem Forellenpu... Regenbogner zu fangen. Da schwillt mir echt der Kamm...


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Sehe ich auch so, die Schonzeit beim Hecht auszusetzen ist weitaus weniger kritisch, weil sie in der Laichzeit eh kaum fressen und keine Brutpflege betreiben. Wird ja in einigen Gewässern in MVP auch so praktiziert.
Ein Zanderbock hingegen knallt auf alles was ihm in den Weg kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Das haben die Verbände noch nicht ausreichend erkannt. Gib den Gegnern den kleinen Finger und schon ziehen sie uns ins Verderben.
> 
> Die politische Macht der deutschen Anglerschaft wird nicht mobilisiert, die Öffentlichkeit nicht über derartige Schwachsinnsgesetze durch die Medien informiert.


Dass hier der Hessenverband als einer der wenigen Verbände (und im Unterschied zu den Verrätern bzw. Inkompentenzlern aus Bayern, Saarland und S-H, wo es ein Abknüppelgebot jeweils gibt) es aber erkannt hat, benannt hat (Fischvernichtungsprogramm) und mit der jetzigen Alternative das vorerst Positivste rausholte, was angesichts der anderen genannten Landesverbände und des genauso "kompetenten" Bundesverbandes überhaupt möglich war.

Und das bei einer grünen Ministerin (Bayern schaffts nicht mal bei CSU-Minister, Saarland nicht beim SPDler)..!!

Aufpassen werden die Hessen müssen, ob noch ne technische Anweisung hinter her kommt, die das quasi wieder kassiert - da sind die Grünen "gut" drin...

Bis hierhin lobe ich aber die Hessenfischer mal für ihre Arbeit bez. Abknüppelgebot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Die Frage um die Schonzeiten/Schonmaße habe ich in ein Extrathema gepackt, da es da zuerst um Bewirtschaftung und nicht um Angelpolitik geht wie beim Abknüppelgebot:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322959


----------



## CoBra98 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Ein vernüfntiger Grund liegt auch dann vor, wenn man selbst veganer ist.#6


----------



## Conchoolio (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Jeder der den ersten Entwurf der HfischV des Ministeriums gesehen hat weiß, dass wir, vor allem durch die Hessenfischer, mit einem gewaltigen blauen Auge davon gekommen sind. Ich bin kein Befürworter von Verbänden in der jetzigen Form aber dort wurde das Maximale raus geholt. Das betrifft nicht nur die §10.3 (Abknüppelgebot) sondern auch die Statistikführung direkt am Wasser, die Schonzeiten, die ganzjährig Geschonten usw.

Das der Zander überhaupt noch ein Schonmaß bekommen hat, hätte ich nach dem ersten Entwurf niemals mehr für möglich gehalten. 

Deswegen muss man die Leuten des hessischen Fischereiverbandes mal ausdrücklich in ihrer Arbeit in den letzten 2 Monaten loben! Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben die Verordnung noch zum erträglichen abzuwenden!

An alle, die sich vorher um nichts geschert haben, nix mitbekommen haben wollen und jetzt meckern: Wacht auf und vernetzt euch. Meckern kann jeder! Anpacken anscheinend nicht. Wir Wähler haben es doch mit in der Hand! Sowohl in den Vereinen und in den Verbänden, als auch bei den politischen Wahlen. Helft mit, statt zu meckern wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Informiert euch und handelt!


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> An alle, die sich vorher um nichts geschert haben, nix mitbekommen haben wollen und jetzt meckern: Wacht auf und vernetzt euch. Meckern kann jeder! Anpacken anscheinend nicht. Wir Wähler haben es doch mit in der Hand! Sowohl in den Vereinen und in den Verbänden, als auch bei den politischen Wahlen. Helft mit, statt zu meckern wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Informiert euch und handelt!




Jo haste Recht,seit 2002 steht das fest,2005 kam es als Papier raus,da hatte man nun wirklich kaaaaaaum Zeit das anzugehen.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> als auch bei den politischen Wahlen. Helft mit, statt zu meckern wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Informiert euch und handelt!



Ist auf polit.Ebene deutlich schwieriger.

Es reicht ja z.B.nicht aus,den grün gestrichenen Neuspiessern und Bevormundern das Kreuz zu verweigern.

Da helfen auch Angelpolitische Wahlprüfsteine kaum weiter,weil sich a.die Mehrheit der Wähler verständlicherweise für wichtigere  Themen interessiert(ok,die Praxis lassen wir mal lieber[emoji21] ) und b.Parteien gerade vor Wahlen beinahe so ziemlich jedem  alles in Aussicht stellen,um an den Trog zu kommen..um danach dann wegen Koalitionsbefindlichkeiten(siehe B-W) doch einzuknicken.

Die Politik sehe ich da eh nur als Ausführungsgehilfe der div.Lobbyistengruppen..DAS ist doch das Hauptdilemma.

Es fehlt auf Länder-wie Bundesebene an einer offensiv und selbstbewusst agierenden Interessenvertretung.Zuviel abnickendes Schutzblabla,zu wenig NaturNUTZER orientierte Politik wie auch Ergebnisse.

Wir sind Angler und damit primär Naturnutzer.Daran hat sich unsere Lobbypolitik zu orientieren und nicht nach dem,was aussen stehende Randgruppen gerne hätten.

Das schliesst sinnvollen(!) Schutz von Flora und Fauna ja nicht aus..im Gegenteil:

Man schützt nur,was man schätzen aber auch nutzen darf..aus Überzeugung an der Sache und eben nicht aufgrund fremder Vorbeterei.

Mag sich eigennützig und egoistisch anhören aber genau so,gehen auch andere Lobbygruppen zur Wahrung ihrer Interessen und Ziele vor.

Verkommt Schutz (wie in D immer öfter anzutreffen)dagegen zu rein ideologisch basierender Aussperr-und Verbotsbevormundung,kann mich dieser Schutz ehrlich gesagt mal kreuzweise.

Im Grundsatz hast du natürlich Recht,machen wir weiter wie bisher,das wir nämlich Deutungshoheiten zur Angelei sträflich anderen überlassen, werden wir den Kampf gegen die wahren Fädenzieher der Politmarionetten verlieren.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Politik sehe ich da eh nur als Ausführungsgehilfe der div.Lobbyistengruppen..DAS ist doch das Hauptdilemma.
> 
> Es fehlt auf Länder-wie Bundesebene an einer offensiv und selbstbewusst agierenden Interessenvertretung.


Genauso ist das. 
Und nicht unbedingt ein Dilemma, denn die Chancen durch Lobbyismus kann man ja auch wahrnehmen und nutzen!
Lobbyismus macht Politik!

Wenn er denn funktioniert, aber davon ist die Anglerverbandswelt verdammt weit weg, weil sie schlichtweg keine Ahnung davon haben, nicht mal wirklich erfassen welchen Zweck das hat und wie man das macht.

Das ist Aufgabe von Experten in genau diesem Thema, erlerntes, studiertes Handwerk mit bestimmten Voraussetzungen an Persönlichkeitsmerkmalen.
Kein Job für Biologen, Juristen oder aus ganz anderen Gründen gewählten Ehrenämtlern
(einzelne Ausnahmen sicherlich ausgenommen).

Und wenn man sich einen (Ex-)Politiker dazu sucht, was nicht unbedingt verkehrt ist, dann muss das jemand sein, der (noch) Drähte hat und nicht schon vor der Abwahl als Gurke verbrannt war.


halbwegs OT:
wenn man sehen will, was Lobbyismus bewegt; da gibt es richtig gute Dokumentationen zu, die sich lohnen angeschaut zu werden.
3 Beispiele:
- hier besonders interessant, was der _eine_ Typ _(ohne große Vertretung & Geschäftsstelle)_ des Schnittblumenverbandes _(ja so was gibt es)_ durch Beharrlichkeit & Klinkenputzen bewegt und erreicht _(Abwendung der Angleichung auf den normalen Steuersatz - finanzieller Erfolg absolut gigantisch!)_
Die heimlichen Strippenzieher - Wer uns wirklich regiert
- hier wird's dann schon eher ernüchternd, wie tief der Morast und wie riesig der Einfluss ist
Die Einflüsterer
Im Vorzimmer der Macht

Und wir haben 
-für knapp 10 Mio.€ in nun 4 Jahren-
den DAFV und ein Häppchen-Käse! 
#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Wie gesagt - beim Hessenverband ist beileibe nicht alles Gold, was glänzt...

Aber da hat der Conchoolio schon recht:
Im Falle der jetzigen Verordnung haben sie (im Gegensatz z. B. zu Bayern, Saarland oder S-H) wirklich rausgeholt, was rauszuholen war. 

Und das bei einer grünen Ministerin.

Da ich lieber lobe als kritisiere (gibt leider so wenig zu loben), muss ich hier meinen Irrtum eingestehen - hätts den Hessen nicht zugetraut!!

Sie habens aber geschafft...

*Daher mein ehrlich gemeintes Lob dafür *(für vieles andere  (Satzungsänderung etc.) natürlich nicht...) !!


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Finde es dennoch etwas provokant sich hin zu stellen, von einem kleinen Sieg zu sprechen (auch wenn es in der Tat milder als ursprünglich geplant ausgefallen ist). 

Mir persönlich hat keiner was von dem neuen Fischereigesetz gesagt -  mal abgesehen von meinem Bekannten, der mir das auch erst gesagt hat, als es schon in trockenen Tüchern war. Bin ich als Angler jetzt in der Holschuld? Muss mein Verein, Verband oder wer auch immer mich explizit informieren? Welchen Einfluss habe ich als Angler überhaupt auf solche Beschlüsse von Oben?


----------



## Ollie88 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Finde es dennoch etwas provokant sich hin zu stellen, von einem kleinen Sieg zu sprechen (auch wenn es in der Tat milder als ursprünglich geplant ausgefallen ist).
> 
> Mir persönlich hat keiner was von dem neuen Fischereigesetz gesagt -  mal abgesehen von meinem Bekannten, der mir das auch erst gesagt hat, als es schon in trockenen Tüchern war. Bin ich als Angler jetzt in der Holschuld? Muss mein Verein, Verband oder wer auch immer mich explizit informieren? Welchen Einfluss habe ich als Angler überhaupt auf solche Beschlüsse von Oben?





Das mit dem Einfluss als Angler auf solche Beschlüsse würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren. Ich denke mal, dass sich schon einige Protestanten zusammen finden würden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Finde es dennoch etwas provokant sich hin zu stellen, von einem kleinen Sieg zu sprechen (auch wenn es in der Tat milder als ursprünglich geplant ausgefallen ist).
> 
> Mir persönlich hat keiner was von dem neuen Fischereigesetz gesagt -  mal abgesehen von meinem Bekannten, der mir das auch erst gesagt hat, als es schon in trockenen Tüchern war. Bin ich als Angler jetzt in der Holschuld? Muss mein Verein, Verband oder wer auch immer mich explizit informieren? Welchen Einfluss habe ich als Angler überhaupt auf solche Beschlüsse von Oben?


Auch da hast Du nicht unrecht.
Und ich habe ja darauf hingewiesen, dass lange nicht alles Gold ist in Hessen.
Aber das Abknüppelgebot so umgebogen zu bekommen gegen eine grüne Ministerin (vergleiche Wortlaut ursprünglichen Entwurf) ist definitiv ein Sieg.

Zur Diskussion zu den den Bewirtschaftungspunkten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322959


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*

Vielleicht nochmal interessant http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...rordnung-hessen-2017-neue-regeln-fuer-angler/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochmal interessant http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...rordnung-hessen-2017-neue-regeln-fuer-angler/



Wenn Arten einen natürlichen Weg in die Gewässersysteme finden, wie Grundel oder Zander, weshalb sprechen wir dann von Gebietsfremd ? Das sind doch weitestgehend normale Prozesse der Natur, wodurch Lebewesen aufgrund neuer Lebensräume eine höhere Chance des Überlebens erlauben.

Der Zander schwimmt in unseren Gefilden doch schon seit Ewigkeiten durch die Flüsse und wäre doch über die Elbe auch mit der Zeit weiter in andere Systeme vorgedrungen ?

Wir reden doch nicht von irgendwelchen Fremdlingen die Besetzt werden und in kurzer Zeit alles Erobern ? Grundeln haben sich doch auch von Selbst, begünstigt durch das Klima auf den Weg in neue Habitate gemacht.

Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder wollen Biologen Gott spielen ?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kein Abknüppelgebot in Hessen - Neue Verordnung weniger schlimm als befürchtet!!*



> Da der kundige Fischer insbesondere in der Laichzeit auf Grund der Giftigkeit der Gonaden und der Bauchlappen den Fisch (Barbe) schont, ist eine öffentlich rechtliche Schonzeit entbehrlich.



Geht doch tatsächlich in Richtung Eigenverantwortung des Anglers über seinen Fang, anstelle von sturem Abknüppelzwang.#6


----------

